# Opinion of and Favorite Recordings of Kabalevsky's 1st Cello Concerto?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your opinion of Kabalevsky's 1st Cello Concerto? What is your favorite recording of this concerto? Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not. 

Thanks.


----------

